# 1st Build - Xtreme Gaming Rig - NewEgg - [Need Expert Oppinions!]



## F3Al2L3SS420 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's my build below. 














Any expert opinions would be great! I'll gladly take advice. I need to know if my build is worth building.(I'm thinking about adding hd coolers, ram coolers, and if needed chip set coolers.)

Thank you.


----------



## Liketokite (Mar 23, 2008)

That is real close to the build i am about to tackle except i'm going to try the asus striker2 790i w/4 gig ocz ddr3. and just one 9800gx2.That is a HUGE monitor.I dont know for sure but i would put a 1000w psu in that one.just a thought as im not a pro like the rest of these peeps.Good luck and let us know how it runs.God Bless.RB


----------



## F3Al2L3SS420 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. 

I decided to get a huge monitor, because I want to have the ultimate gaming experience. To me, the price is cheap.

I think the monitor looks good. 

Also, 1000w Power supply comes with the tower. So, it'll probably be more then enough hopefully.. :4-dontkno


----------



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

really good build, exept for the processor, i'd go with something such as INTEL CORE 2 DUO E8400, why dualcore? because quad core isnt that developed yet, and it will much likely only get ur comp to run slower. The E8400 is newer than the quadcore ur putting in and can be overclocked very well. As for the ram, are you planning on being on vista? Because if you stay on XP your ram will cap at 3.25gig, so youll lose .75 gig of ram.

Edit: Btw as for a case I strongly suggest using the Antec Nine Hundred case, already includes a lot of features 
Heres the website for more informations. Check out the video on the page too it'll give you a good idea of what im talking about.
http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15900


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I tend to agree with the dual core over the Quad for gaming, games are really only coded for dual or single cores, that will change but the 8400 is a good choice and has a good rep for over clocking well.

If you do still want to go with a quad I suggest you look at the Q9450 over the Q6600 if your budget allows


----------



## F3Al2L3SS420 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I've decided I'll go with the Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 Yorkfield 2.66GHz 12MB L2 Cache LGA 775 95W Quad-Core Processor. It's only 100$ more then the Q6600. It shouldn't hurt.

I know the E8400 is rather new. But, I'll go with quad core. I'm not going to over-clock this system(Since I'm not really interested in over-clocking.)

I'm also thinking about getting a water-cooling system. Could anyone find me a really good one? There's so many out, but to be honest, I don't know where to start. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I think the Q9450 is a nice CPU and would have got one myself but hard to come by around here at the moment.

Well i use a switftech water cooling kit with a 240mm radiator. 
Not cheap but not over the top either, great performance.
I have my E8400 overclocked to 4.18GHz and I have an idle temp of 27C and about 38C loaded

http://www.swiftnets.com/


----------



## F3Al2L3SS420 (Apr 21, 2008)

I visited Swiftnets website, and the cooling systems look pretty cool. What I'm wondering, is which one would be best for my rig? 

I also changed the mobo(The one in the picture) To this one

http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?item=N82E16813188024


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I'd look at the 220 ultra
The 220 ultra + gives you a chipset and GPU waterblock which may not fit your motherboard. If you were considering cooling GPU and chipset look first to make sure they are compatible with your mobo, I know the GPU block will not be much good for your video card and I never bothered to pull off the passive cooling on my board. I did have my GPU water cooled up until I got a 8800GT for which my old water block does not fit so I am waiting for there stealth model to be released for the 8800GT


----------



## F3Al2L3SS420 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the response. I've looked at the cooling-system, and the mobo(In which being a pc-building-newb. I couldn't figure out if it's compatible or not.) So, I'll ask you instead(Since you seem to be more intelligent in the pc building area then I am.) Do you think it'll be compatible with the system I'll have set up?


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

The 220 ultra kit will be fine for your CPU, i know you will not be able to water cool your GX2 tho, as for your chipset i would leave the passive cooling.

So in a nutshell The 220 Ultra kit only water cools your CPu which will be fine.

The thing to plan for is mounting your 220mm radiator as i think you will have trouble mounting it inside the case you selected.

One option is too look at this case 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163089

I am pretty sure you will be able to mount your radiator inside on the top of the case. From what i think i read on this case that is what it was designed to do as you already have 2X120mm fans mounted there to exhaust the air out

*SILVERSTONE TJ10-BW Black Aluminum ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail $330*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163089

or the full tower version

*SILVERSTONE SST-TJ07-BW Black 4.0mm ~ 8.0mm uni-body aluminum outer frame, 2.0mm aluminum body ATX Full Tower Computer Case - Retail $330*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163067

Also due to the fact the drive bays have no rails it may be possible to mount a radiator in there and still have a DVD rom


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

thats true but then he will need a new psu like the 750 watt pc power and cooling =D


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well he saves $30 on the case and another $98 in fans so that is basically the cost of the silverstone 850W PSU at the moment or the corsiar 750W is only about 120 as it is on special

*Silverstone 850W $140*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007


*Corsiar 750W $120*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

I would actually in hind site look at the 1000W silverstone

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256010


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

Get the 790i Ultra. Read reviews of 780i and you'll see its a bad idea. I know it is a bit more (especially if you get the ASUS) and you'll have to go with more exensive DDR3 but it will be worth it. Hey you can downgrade your monitor to offset the cost. I have the ASUS and so for a love it. although I only just built my system yesterday.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well I tend to disagree, DDR3 does have it's place but it is not really in the main stream at the moment and you really have to start overclocking to get an advantage over DDR2.

So when you look at the performance to $$$ ratio for the average user it is still not really worth it


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with that. When i said in my statment "it'll be worth it" I was refering to going with the 790i instead of the 780i. I have read many reviews and have yet to read even a slightly favourable one about the 
780i. The 790i is amazing. And if one were to want to gain any benefits over DDR2 yes defenitly overclocking...and by alot. BUT...that is the easyest thing I have ever done with all of the features on the ASUS Striker II Extreme.


----------

